# 3/5 badge qualification



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice ! You really should trace the circle from the can so when you do hit your 5/5 there will be no question according to the rules .

I see how you spend your lunch breaks at work .


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

treefork said:


> Nice ! You really should trace the circle from the can so when you do hit your 5/5 there will be no question according to the rules .
> I see how you spend your lunch breaks at work .


.

Eh this was after work on lunch at work I go into the woods to look for tree rats


----------



## pult421 (Aug 13, 2015)

Calling them Tree rats.. lol.. makes me feel like they should be shot. Im glad youre going for the badges.. i still have not the balls to attempt to go for a badge. Im glad treefork said the thing about tracing the can .. i didnt wanna say it and rain on your parade man. (Not saying treefork did) .. his word is higher than mine is for sure.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I has the rules changed is there no 3/5 badge or even a 4/5 or is there just a 5/5


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Nice! I know you can do 5\5. Just pretend it's a squirrel!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

O.K., OPM ... I will take that and put in for your 3/5 badge. BUT, next time draw the circle on the target before you start shooting. Just trace around the outside of the rim that is on top of the can. I am sure you can do it. And once you calm down in front of the camera, I am sure you can get 5/5! BUT DRAW THE CIRCLE ON THE PAPER BEFORE YOU START SHOOTING. Others have pointed this out, and we are not being picky ... we are just trying to hold everyone to the same standard.

Now, for the rest of you: NOTE: I will not accept any more videos if the circle is not drawn on the paper before you start shooting. So, do not bother to come whining to me about it.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> I has the rules changed is there no 3/5 badge or even a 4/5 or is there just a 5/5


The rules have not changed. There are badges for 3/5, for 4/5, and for 5/5. By all means, keep improving your score! :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Nope Mr Charles no bending the rules for me I can redo it today and see about improving Cheers!!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Good man


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Great video!!!!! Looking forward to seeing the video when you get 5 for 5. There is no doubt in my mind you will get 5 for 5. Your accuracy is amazing, so it's just a matter of time.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Cheers!!


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> Nope Mr Charles no bending the rules for me I can redo it today and see about improving Cheers!!


I like that attitude :thumbsup:

Rules for other badges can be found from here

http://slingshotforum.com/topic/28123-pocket-predator-badges/


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Love seeing how other's shoot. Perfect video of your shooting style/mechanics!

Here comes 5/5.


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I'll try and get that 5/5 today if it doesn't rain


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)




----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Your positive attitude along with your enthusiasm for slingshots is contagious. Of all the slingshot videos I've seen yours ranks right up there with the best of them. I can't wait to see you hit 5 for 5


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Thanks yeah right at the end it started drizzling and I had to really hurry those last two shots but it's ok tommorow is another day cheers


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

ALL RIGHT!!!! I have put in for your 3/5 10 meters badge. Aaron will sign in eventually, and you will get your badge. You are THE MAN ... and I really admire your honesty and determination (not to mention your superb shooting abilities). :wave:

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Nice shooting!! Congrats!! way to go on that 3/5!!


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Charles said:


> O.K., OPM ... I will take that and put in for your 3/5 badge. BUT, next time draw the circle on the target before you start shooting. Just trace around the outside of the rim that is on top of the can. I am sure you can do it. And once you calm down in front of the camera, I am sure you can get 5/5! BUT DRAW THE CIRCLE ON THE PAPER BEFORE YOU START SHOOTING. Others have pointed this out, and we are not being picky ... we are just trying to hold everyone to the same standard.
> 
> Now, for the rest of you: NOTE: I will not accept any more videos if the circle is not drawn on the paper before you start shooting. So, do not bother to come whining to me about it.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Hi Charles!

If you remember, I uploaded some PDF's with the soda can and tuna can targets, with the specific dimmensions, are those good for a badge qualification video?

Cheers!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Charles said:


> ALL RIGHT!!!! I have put in for your 3/5 10 meters badge. Aaron will sign in eventually, and you will get your badge. You are THE MAN ... and I really admire your honesty and determination (not to mention your superb shooting abilities). :wave:
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


 thanks Mr Charles now back into the woods I go off to get some squirrels for Saturday???????? cheers


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Good shooting Man!

You'll get that 5 for 5 soon with no problem... just got to settle down and own the challenge


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> Good shooting Man!
> You'll get that 5 for 5 soon with no problem... just got to settle down and own the challenge


Yeah it get me more on edge than hunting them squirrels lol


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

BAT said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > O.K., OPM ... I will take that and put in for your 3/5 badge. BUT, next time draw the circle on the target before you start shooting. Just trace around the outside of the rim that is on top of the can. I am sure you can do it. And once you calm down in front of the camera, I am sure you can get 5/5! BUT DRAW THE CIRCLE ON THE PAPER BEFORE YOU START SHOOTING. Others have pointed this out, and we are not being picky ... we are just trying to hold everyone to the same standard.
> ...


They should be fine. But just be sure to verify the size of the circle on camera ... use the cans themselves or a ruler to certify the size of the circle on the paper.

Cheers ...... Charles


----------

